# help with IDing this plant



## Coreydelgado12 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just purchased this plant and an unsure what type of plant it is. The individual at the store could not tell me what the name is.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

if i had to take a stab at it i'd say acmella repens though I'm probably wrong. I'd also get rid of the pink gravel, does you absolutely no favors. Look up your local landscaping company and buy a bag of turface. Even play sand would be better.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=311&category=genus&spec=Clinopodium

Stem cross section will be square and the plant will have a minty smell.

Ditto on the pink gravel...


----------



## Coreydelgado12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for helping and I just converted that tank from that hideous red and black gravel to Leslie's Pool Filtration Sand today. Took me awhile to do it.


----------

